# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Έπεσε η φωλία απ τα χελιδόνια τώρα???

## kostas1969

παιδια εχω ενα προβλημα επεσε η φωλια με 5 μικρα μεσα τωρα τι κανω ?

----------


## DimitrisPas13

άστην όπως είναι,καλύτερα να μην την πειράξεις.....!!!πάρε τηλέφωνο στην ΑΝΙΜΑ....θα σου πουν τι πρέπει να κάνεις...

----------


## panaisompatsos

πόσο μικρά φίλε?

----------


## kostas1969

περιπου 9 ημερων

----------


## johnrider

εάν δεν μπορείς να κανεις κάτι άλλο φτιάξε μια φωλια σε ένα ταπερακι και κρέμασε την στο μέρος που πέσανε.το είχα κάνει πριν πολλά χρονια και τα χελιδόνια σώθηκαν.

----------


## lagreco69

Οι νεοσσοι εχουν χτυπησει Κωστα? η φωλια μπορει να ξανακολλησει η εχει διαλυθει? τους γονεις τους βλεπεις? 

Βαλε τους νεοσσους μεσα σε ενα κουτακι με χαρτι, αφησε το ψηλα στο σημειο που ηταν η φωλα τους και πιασε δουλεια! 

Ετοιμάζοντας μια φωλιά για χελιδόνια.

----------


## kostas1969

οχι δεν εχουνε μια χαρα ειναι ...........εχω καλητεχνικο πυλο θα κανω φωλια .....

----------


## xarhs

φτιαξε μια φωλια και βαλε τα εκει απο οπου επεσαν.................. ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα..!!

----------


## jk21

για να την στηριξεις ,βαλε ξυλινο ραφι απο κατω

----------


## kostas1969

παιδια ολα καλα με τα χελιδονακια τα ταιζει η καναρα μου αλλα και ο αρσενικος

----------


## panaisompatsos

καλά απίστευτο, βάλε φώτος φίλε.

----------


## jk21

καλο αυτο ,αλλα με τι; τα πουλια θελουν αρκετη ζωικη πρωτεινη !!! ειναι καθαρα εντομοφαγα 

Κανε αυτη την αυγοτροφη 

*Αυγοτροφή ανάπτυξης νεοσσών Καρδερίνας ( nestling eggfood for goldfinches )*με γαριδα και εστω  χωρις τυροπηγμα αν δεν θελεις  (βαλε λιγο παραπανω γαριδα ) 

Υπαρχει σουπιοκοκκαλο στο κλουβι;

----------


## stephan

Υποθέτω πως όταν θα ενηλικιωθούν τα χελιδονακια φαντάζομαι θα έχουν διατηρήσει τα ένστικτα τους (κυνήγι εντόμων, αποφυγή αρπακτικών κτλ) και θα μπορούν να επιβιώσουν στη φύση, έτσι?
Κώστα όποτε μπορέσεις ανέβασε τίποτα φωτογραφίες και βίντεο  :winky: .

----------


## saxo_29

Κωστα καλησπερα

Οι γονεις τους δεν επεστρεψαν τελικα; Μου φαινεται λιγο περιεργο για χελιδωνια να μην επιστρεψουν και να ψαχνουν τα μικρα τους.

----------


## jk21

Αν υπαρχουν εκει κοντα γονεις ,θα αναλαβουν εκεινοι αν τα δουνε καπου εκει κοντα .Ακομα και σε κλουβι με ανοιχτη πορτα


ναι ειδικα αν ταιζοντε απο αλλα πουλια ειναι ευκολο να απελευθερωθουν αλλα και με ταισμα στο στομα ,θα εχουν τα ενστικτα να φυγουν 

Ο Νικος nikoslarisa  εχει περασει αυτη την εμπειρια και αν δει το θεμα ,θα βοηθησει .Εκεινος τα ταιζε (σταχταρες ταιζε συγκεκριμενα )  με οδηγιες απο φιλο μου ,με μεγαλη εμπειρια απο σταθμο προστασιας αγριων ζωων και πουλιων στο Ν Μαγνησιας  και τα απελευθερωσε επιτυχως .Υπαρχει καποιος λογος μεταξυ καποιων μηκων στα φτερα του πουλιου ,που πρεπει να επιτευχθει πριν γινει η απελευθερωση .Αν δεν θυμαται ο Νικος ,θα παρω τηλ να μαθω ,γιατι εγω τον εχω εδω και πολλα χρονια ξεχασει

----------


## Δημητρης10

Τι εγινε τελικα με τα χελιδωνακια?Στην φυση τρωνε κυριως ιπταμενα εντομα ιδιαιτερα νυχτοπεταλουδες και μυγες..Ειναι πιστευω αδυνατον να μεγαλοσουνε σωστα με καναρα...Καλυτερα οπως ειπανε τα παιδια σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις με καποιο τροπο να τα κρεμας εκει που ηταν η φωλια ωστε να αναλαβουν οι γονεις ακομα και κλουβι με ανοιχτη πορτα τα εχω κανει ολα κατα καιρους..Μαλλιστα φετος ειχε πεσει μια απο τις πολλες φωλιες που φτιαχνουνε στο σπιτι μου καθε χρονο και ευτυχως ειχαακριβως απο κατω μια κρεμασμενη κλουβα με καναρινια ετσι τα μικρα δεν πεσανε στο εδαφος και ευτυχως ηταν καλα ανεπτυγμενα ωστε συγκεντρωθηκανε ολα μαζι και παλι στην φωλια για να εχουν ζεστη η οποια εμεινε πανω στην οροφη της κλουβας..Απλα δεν μετακινουσα την κλουβα για λιγες μερες μεχρι να πεταξουνε οπως και εγινε..

----------


## Τουλα

Tι έγινε με τα μωρά; Είναι καλά;

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Αν υπαρχουν εκει κοντα γονεις ,θα αναλαβουν εκεινοι αν τα δουνε καπου εκει κοντα .Ακομα και σε κλουβι με ανοιχτη πορτα
> 
> 
> ναι ειδικα αν ταιζοντε απο αλλα πουλια ειναι ευκολο να απελευθερωθουν αλλα και με ταισμα στο στομα ,θα εχουν τα ενστικτα να φυγουν 
> 
> Ο Νικος nikoslarisa  εχει περασει αυτη την εμπειρια και αν δει το θεμα ,θα βοηθησει .Εκεινος τα ταιζε (σταχταρες ταιζε συγκεκριμενα )  με οδηγιες απο φιλο μου ,με μεγαλη εμπειρια απο σταθμο προστασιας αγριων ζωων και πουλιων στο Ν Μαγνησιας  και τα απελευθερωσε επιτυχως .Υπαρχει καποιος λογος μεταξυ καποιων μηκων στα φτερα του πουλιου ,που πρεπει να επιτευχθει πριν γινει η απελευθερωση .Αν δεν θυμαται ο Νικος ,θα παρω τηλ να μαθω ,γιατι εγω τον εχω εδω και πολλα χρονια ξεχασει


εγω ταιζα με ωμο κιμα κ ετριβα μεσα ασβεστιο..2 φορες τη μερα τα εδινα νερο με πολυβιταμινη στο στομα...ολα πηγαν μια χαρα.τα απελευθερωσα..αν θυμαμαι καλα για να κανεις απελευθερωσει πρεπει να περασουν οι μυτες των φτερων την ουρα καπου  2-3 δαχτυλα(3-4 εκατοστα)

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Κι εγώ είχα μεγαλώσει ένα χελιδόνι που μάζεψα απ' το δρόμο. Αρκετό κόπο είχε το να καταλήξω τελικά, τι θα το ταϊζω. Ο κιμάς μου φαινόταν κάπως βαρύς. Του έδινα τελικά, μεταξύ άλλων, σκουληκάκια, απ' αυτά που πουλάνε τα pet shop για δόλωμα. 'Ετρωγε πολύ!!! Πολυβιταμίνη έδινα κι εγώ. Κι είχα σκοπό να το ελευθερώσω όταν οι φτερούγες μάκραιναν 2-3 πόντους πιό πολύ απ' την ουρά, όπως είχα διαβάσει. Πρόλαβε όμως, τρύπωσε σε μια χαραμάδα, κι ελευθερώθηκε μόνο του!, 3-4 ημέρες πριν απ' την ημέρα που είχα προκαθορίσει εγώ. Ευτυχώς, πρόλαβα να το δω, και να έχω αυτή την ευχαρίστηση - αμοιβή του κόπου, που διάρκεσε νομίζω, πάνω από μήνα.

----------


## xarhs

> εγω ταιζα με ωμο κιμα κ ετριβα μεσα ασβεστιο..2 φορες τη μερα τα εδινα νερο με πολυβιταμινη στο στομα...ολα πηγαν μια χαρα.τα απελευθερωσα..αν θυμαμαι καλα για να κανεις απελευθερωσει πρεπει να περασουν οι μυτες των φτερων την ουρα καπου  2-3 δαχτυλα(3-4 εκατοστα)


εγω παλι που μεγαλωσα μια μικργη σταχταρα , την ταιζα ζωντανα εντομα.. ολη μερα με μια μυγοσκοτωστρα στο χερι.

αγαπημενος της μεζες ηταν οι καμπιες.

τα πουλια αυτα δεν ξερω , αλλα πρεπει να ειναι αοσμα. καταφερναν να περνανε τελειως απαρατηρητα απο γατες

----------

